# RAF west raynham..gymnasium,hangar,boiler rooms and NAAFI.



## Mikeymutt (Jan 12, 2017)

This was my sixth visit to raynham.having spent seven hours here showing two friends from up north around.we did all the usual bits like the accommodation blocks,restraunt,water tower and officers mess.i have done several reports on them.this will concentrate on bits I ain't been in yet.i had been in hangar two before but not number one.the tower is now under ownership,with the owners living on site and restoring it.they kindly showed us around and let us take pics.i have been in before and posted pics in my last report so will leave them out.the owners are quite happy to show people around the tower but with prior notice via there fb page.there two dogs even come with you.

West raynham was a heavy bomber base during the war,it was constructed in 1939,86 aircraft were lost from here.it started life with grass runway,this was later turned to concrete.a basic watch tower was built but later on a large specialised bomber tower.only four of these were built,three in Norfolk.one in Suffolk at lakenheath,the others being raynham,Sculthorpe and marham.sculthorpe was a cruelly built as a satellite airfield along with great massingham up the road.but Sculthorpe ended up being as a big as a raynham but for American use.with a lot of hidden secrets..raynham continued use after the war..during the Cold War it hosted venoms,vampires and meteors,later it became the home of Bristol bloodhounds.the MOD shut the site in 1994 but unusual for them they owned the site still which was rapidly falling into disrepair.in 2002 the site was sold and now a large part is owned by various buisnesses.several buildings still lay unused and decaying.i was sad to see the kids slowly getting in the restraunt and mess.several rooms in the mess having a little bit of graffiti in them.luckily it was just a couple of bedrooms.anyway I am going to just concentrate on the buildings I ain't been in before

First up is the gym.its been sealed on every single visit of mine.this time it was wide open.the gym area itself is very clean.but you go in the side bits the decay is really setting in heavily.




























Hangar one is nice and empty.you can't appreciate the sheer size of these hangars till you stand in them.would loved to have stood in one when the planes were in here.to here the noise and smell the smells.all you can do is imagine it.







Even the side doors are enormous in size










The squadron garage.i did like this old Nissen hut used for base repairs to veichles.now in use by a buisness.




Next is one of two boiler rooms I have not been in before.surprisingly the boilers were of different designs and sizes.i can only guess it's been added too over years.
























This is boiler house number two.this seemed a bit more modern than the first one.




























The station headquarters,this sits near to the main gates.i have visited this before.but there is a nice mixture of stuff in here

Headquarters entrance



















Looking over the chapel to the hangars from the roof







The NAAFI was the biggest surprise to me.its the only building I ain't seen photos from so was not sure what to expect.it had bar areas and accomidation.and was a lot better than expected.











































This will prob be my last report from raynham.i think I have pretty much now covered all there is here.the training dome is now filled up with wood.which is a crying shame.there is so much to see at raynham but it's so spread out it takes time.still one of my favourite places and in my opinion under explored due to its out the way location.and that ain't a bad thing really


----------



## krela (Jan 13, 2017)

Very nice MM. Glad you got into the less seen bits.


----------



## rockfordstone (Jan 13, 2017)

great stuff mate, really enjoyed that report


----------



## HughieD (Jan 13, 2017)

As always your pics are awesome Mikey. This report is draw-droppingly good.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 13, 2017)

Very good report. You've captured parts of Raynham that I haven't seen. I like the hangar.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 13, 2017)

Better weather than when we last went! 
Fantastic set as usual My Mutt!


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 15, 2017)

I really like the look of this place. Excellent photos as always mikey


----------



## Ferox (Jan 16, 2017)

Cool report and great pics Never seen any of this when I went. A re visit could be on the cards.


----------



## odeon master (Jan 16, 2017)

`Excellent report, loving the NAFFI bar area, so untouched considering its been left since 1994.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 8, 2017)

I've prob been here the same amount of times as you but not seen as half as much! Thanks for showing us the many parts I've missed, lovely photo's...I'm very green eyed!...maybe I should get back lol


----------



## VeeEssSee (Feb 11, 2017)

Great pictures!
I've still not made it into Raynham yet, one day maybe!


----------

